# Pictures are red and have shadow!



## katelyn2323 (Aug 31, 2011)

I recently bought an amateur lighting kit and backdrop stand. I have moved the lights around many different angles and various distances, and most of my pictures are turning out with a dark red cast and bad shadows behind the subject. how can i get a perfect balanced picture like the professionals??


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 31, 2011)

Post an example.  Most likely, your white balance is not set to match the lights.


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 31, 2011)

and your subject is too close to the backdrop.


----------



## katelyn2323 (Aug 31, 2011)

Well i am trying to upload an example but every time i do i get: (i have already followed the link to activate)

katelyn2323, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
- Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
- If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.

But how can i make sure the white balance is set right with the lights. please help!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Aug 31, 2011)

Set WB to auto and try it.


----------



## katelyn2323 (Aug 31, 2011)

well, iv just been using the portrait setting, where everything is preset. does it have to be taken in a manual mode to get an accurate balance?


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 31, 2011)

We need to know what your camera make/model is, as well as what you're using for lights (incandescent, fluorescent, strobe).


----------



## Forkie (Sep 1, 2011)

katelyn2323 said:


> Well i am trying to upload an example but every time i do i get: (i have already followed the link to activate)
> 
> katelyn2323, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> - Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> ...



You're trying to upload a photo directly to the forum, which you can't do unless you're a paying member.  Upload your photo to Flickr, click "Share" above the photo, make sure BBC Code is selected then copy and paste the code into your post.


----------



## katelyn2323 (Sep 1, 2011)

I have the canon rebel t3i, and im using strobes. i can take the same picture back to back and one might be okay and the other is dark and red.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm not familiar with Canon stuff, but see if "AutoBracket" (or similar) is turned on.


----------



## KmH (Sep 3, 2011)

katelyn2323 said:


> I have the canon rebel t3i, and im using strobes. i can take the same picture back to back and one might be okay and the other is dark and red.


*What brand and model of strobe light?
*
Strobe lights take some amount of time to re-charge/re-cycle. The recycle time is longest when full power is used.

The user's manual that came witrh the strobe lights should have a chart that shows the re-cycle times for each power setting.


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 3, 2011)

Forkie said:


> katelyn2323 said:
> 
> 
> > Well i am trying to upload an example but every time i do i get: (i have already followed the link to activate)
> ...


I believe that the rules have changed, and 5 posts are required now to post links.  That is probably why it isn't working for you.  Make one more post (you have 4 right now) and it should work after that.


----------



## MTVision (Sep 3, 2011)

O|||||||O said:
			
		

> I believe that the rules have changed, and 5 posts are required now to post links.  That is probably why it isn't working for you.  Make one more post (you have 4 right now) and it should work after that.



I don't think you need 5 posts. I posted a picture for my first post ever. That error is from trying to upload directly to the site which as you know you can't. I got that error a bunch of times before I figured out how to do it!


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 3, 2011)

MTVision said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know there is (or was - it may have been lifted already - I can't exactly test it out, lol) a post limit in place to post links, but I'm not sure how many, or when it started.  I'm pretty sure it was before you joined though...  So, unless it has been lifted recently, you should have encountered it...

It may have only been 3 posts or something...  I just remember it being a big issue for new members for a while there.  They would try to post a picture in their first post, but couldn't because of the post limit on links, and the fact that you have to pay to upload to the forum (which has been the case for at least as long as I have been here).


----------



## MTVision (Sep 3, 2011)

O|||||||O said:
			
		

> I know there is (or was - it may have been lifted already - I can't exactly test it out, lol) a post limit in place to post links, but I'm not sure how many, or when it started.  I'm pretty sure it was before you joined though...  So, unless it has been lifted recently, you should have encountered it...
> 
> It may have only been 3 posts or something...  I just remember it being a big issue for new members for a while there.  They would try to post a picture in their first post, but couldn't because of the post limit on links, and the fact that you have to pay to upload to the forum (which has been the case for at least as long as I have been here).



I do remember someone saying that about the 5 posts before but they must have changed it or it could be just because I'm super special ya know. LOL.


----------

